# Help Needed!: Airbag Module Removal...



## olanoracing (Oct 21, 2006)

I am trying to remove the airbag control module from my 01 A6 to send out for repair. I know where it is located but cant get the dash trim piece that goes around the stereo and climate controls out. Do I need to take out the stereo to get to screws to release the trim piece? Any suggestions or tips to get the module out? Thanks


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Help Needed!: Airbag Module Removal... (olanoracing)*

Here we go...
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/A...r.pdf
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## olanoracing (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Help Needed!: Airbag Module Removal... (Massboykie)*

Thanks for the link, Now I can see where the screws are instead of guessing.


----------

